# Got this N4 last week



## Brian Boothe (Jul 28, 2017)

Got this crusty N4 last week,has incorrect seat and sissy bar.  Would like to find a crusty solo polo and sissy bar if anyone has anything. Also, yes I know the forks are bent.  I will be straightening them.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2017)

With a N4 serial I'd say the bike needs the seat that was use for the 1965 models. The bike undoubtedly was built in 1965.


----------



## Brian Boothe (Jul 28, 2017)

A crusty one of those and a crusty sissy bar would be fine also.


----------

